# Cantilevered Neck Design



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

http://www.mcphersonguitars.com/activea.asp?CompID=23&btnSubmit=ByFileCategoryID&cboApplicationID=321&cboFileCategoryID=1068

In theory it should really let the top vibrate freely.

Interesting concept, has anyone seen one of these guitars?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have not seen anything like that. Would be interested in anyone who has. Some feedback.


----------



## BrownID (Feb 3, 2006)

Builders like Thomas Humphrey and Allan Beardsell have been doing similar things for a while now on their cutaway models.

http://www.beardsellguitars.com/images/photos/28.jpg

This seems to be taking the concept one step further. The main drawback that I can see is that this design design does not afford the use of an adjustable trus rod.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Violin makers have been doing that for the last 400 years. I seem to recall seeing some mid 20th century archtops built that way. I don't know what part of their design the patent would apply to.


----------

